# Driftwood for my betta tank



## Firefly (Apr 9, 2010)

hey :-D i recently bought driftwood for my new tank (havent set it up yet) and i have soaked it for about 2 days so far to get rid of the tannin. How long will i still need to soak it for until it wont make the water yellow?


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

I suppose that depends on the size and density? 

Apparently boiling it is supposed to remove the tannin rather quickly. I read up that, if it's small enough for a pot you own, you should boil it for 15 minutes > dump the water > boil again for another 15 > dump the water > boil one last time for 10. Soaking it like you are, though, will diffuse the tannin. Do you replace the water it's soaking in with hot, fresh water at least once a day? That's what I did for my piece over the course of a week after a quick, 10 minute boil. After putting the piece in earlier today, my water remains pretty clear.

Basically, I guess when the water you're soaking it in doesn't discolor, you're set.


----------



## Firefly (Apr 9, 2010)

Well it weighs about 1kg (2 small pieces). i used boiling water and changed the water about 5 or 6 times already this weekend.  the water is still pretty yellow though. ill keep doing what im doing then till the water clears . Thanks


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

The tannins dont hurt nothin! you can keep it in your tank then just do water changes or somethin?  or boil it and forget about it then get back to it


----------



## Firefly (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh and also, what kind of plants can grow easily on driftwood, cause i went to make LFS the other day and she had some java moss or christmas moss(not sure which) growing on a piece of driftwood in one of the tanks and i wanted to buy it but the owner said shes not allowed to sell it because4 the department of environmental affairs doesnt agree with it :/ have no idea why.. so ya, which other live plants will grow easily into the driftwood.


----------



## Firefly (Apr 9, 2010)

haha yeah the guy at the aquarium shop says it actually benefits the fish and lowers the pH, which is good for betta anyway, but i still dont want yellow water i wana see my bettas pretty colours.


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Depends what your lookin for!

Anubias looks more... eligant and fancy.

Java fern is more jungle amazon look. 

So whatever theme your going for! Both are super easy plants

One top with Anubias is to cut some of the roots before tying it down so the new roots grow and attach itself. The old roots wont do that


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

This is my old tank before I tore it down for something new! But you can see 3 Anubias attached to it.


----------



## Firefly (Apr 9, 2010)

WOW !!! Love the tank it SO cool thats like the exact took im going for i like the ferny plants alot


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

Haha If you want those same plants I can list em

The Fuzzy middle background plant is a Cabomba
The Grassy Bush in the left is Japonica Blyxa
The two ferns on the front right are Crypt Wendtii green
And the back right is Rotala red ( I think haha )

And you might not see it but theres Dwarf Hair Grass as a carpet.


----------



## Firefly (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice i like the Cabomba. And yes i see the dwarf hair grass its nice. i want to make an area in the tank have a nice thick ground cover of the drawf hair grass. i cant wait!! im so excited lol. Ill post some pics of my tank when its all set up


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

That picture makes me weep.


----------

